# Your dog pics thread



## USAlx50

Well I started takin some pics of my dog out hunting this weekend, figured I'd share a couple. We haven't had a dog pics thread in a while, lets see em out workin! I'll look at dog pics over grind pics any day of the week.

A couple cripples being taken care of.
















Didn't want to leave his blind after the hunt was over, still waiting for birds as I pick up dekes.








Tired, he got plenty of work in


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

If only I woulden't have left the field for a bit that first picture would have been a dead bird! LOL I will add some more!!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

The only reason I added this one is because I think you guys look so cute togather! :lol: I mean you do sleep with [email protected]!


----------



## itsallgood

good lookin dog !


----------



## jwdinius1

that makes me wanna go home right now, i went out to wyoming on an antelope hunt and left my 15month choc. lab at home, let my pa and little bro take him out, cant wait to see him again this weekend. makes me a bit jealous to see ur choc. out there retrieving,....................but then i look at my appox. 70 inch goat and i realize it was a fair tradeoff!!! :beer:


----------



## USAlx50

thanks guys, now lets get some action shots of your dogs! I know there are some out there, there was a good pic thread on here a year ago. Lets get some new ones up :beer:

Sounds like a fun trip to wyoming JW.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

I can't find any good action shots of my dogs.

This is Tannor chillin in the backyard.


----------



## Bobm

here what my dogs do when its hot :lol:


----------



## Bobm

heres one of my english pointers ,"scout"


----------



## Bobm

heres another one of my english pointers , Bea, her two litter mates are were tearing up the grouse field trial circuit last year. Shes just a clown


----------



## Bobm

and heres my DK "Max" hes a real handful more preydrive than a wolf.

I was wondering if I would ever get him under control, still do some days.


----------



## USAlx50

Nice looking dogs Bob. It seems you have a soft spot for certain colors. :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Nice looking dogs how many do you have?


----------



## taddy1340

hunt4P&Y said:


> Nice looking dogs how many do you have?


Bobm has approximately one thousand three hundred twenty-two and a half dogs. The half is a wiener dog...

I think last I heard he's got 8 or 9! Great pics Bob!


----------



## Mylabsdad

The Hounds


----------



## DuckBuster

Great looking dogs, fellas!

Bob-

I can relate to the dogs taking up the couch......


----------



## 4CurlRedleg




----------



## Bobm

the brown dog looks like he could pull a skier :beer:


----------



## USAlx50

I remember 4curl having awesome pics in the last one of these threads. You didn't disapoint those arensome awesome pics, especially the first one.


----------



## Turner

13.5 feet was her best this last summer at Scheels Water Fowl Festival


----------



## jeffinwestfargo

Black lab, Grace, at 6 months with her first bird flushed and retrieved - a partridge.


----------



## MallardMayhem21

Hear is a pic of Nitro's first retrieve @ 8 1/2 months old. Proudest moment for an owner!!!


----------



## TANATA

Nice looking dogs. Wish I had time or money for a good dog. Guess I'll retrieve my own goose for now.


----------



## Pikeguy

Here's my 6 year old Lab Lexi on opening day here in WI.










Trying to get through the snow










And here with a late season Can.


----------



## jwdinius1

> Black lab, Grace, at 6 months with her first bird flushed and retrieved - a partridge


my choc. lab was also about 5months old and a partgride was his fird retrieve, start em' smalla and work up!!! im working on getting pics up, had a few good ones but forgot to use the flash and they turned out ****ty, i was using a disposable cuz i broke my gf digital in the fieldm so im not allowed to us it anymore!!


----------



## jeffinwestfargo

Grace at 6 months retrieved all but one last Saturday (left to right) 1 Male Widgeon, 2 Pintails, 3 blue winged teal, and a Mallard Drake. Hats off to Richard Wolters and his training methods.


----------



## USAlx50

jeffinwestfargo said:


> Grace at 6 months retrieved all but one last Saturday (left to right) 1 Male Widgeon, 2 Pintails, 3 blue winged teal, and a Mallard Drake. Hats off to Richard Wolters and his training methods.


Nice pic, its a great feeling when that pup gets its first few successful hunts in!

The wolters topic on dog forums is like the R vs. NR topic on the waterfowl forums :lol:


----------



## Horsager

Mine is the orange and white English Cocker


----------



## Bobm

Nice looking dogs are they both cockers?

Whats the cockers breeding, where did you get it? I've been considering a flusher lately


----------



## fargojohnson

Lulu 1 1/2 years old.


----------



## Heavy Hitter

Taylor @ 2 yrs old ready for some snows last spring....










Starting to pile them up... didn't realize the humidity in the spring had the lense coated so not the best pic!


----------



## BROWNDOG

Bria and bodey after a training session








Bria with a honk in Manitoba 07










Bodey 07










Bria 07










Me and Bodey 07


----------



## Labs_4_Life

I didn't get skunked on this MN hunt, but Maggie did (literally)!


----------



## DelSnavely

That's my BABY...lol









They're in here dad.









A good day hunting.









It's been a long day, I'm tired...lol


----------



## Shu

The boys last weekend - Bud black at 6 yrs. Duke yellow at 1.5 yrs


----------



## Bobm

pretty dogs!

I've been getting the itch for a flushing dog


----------



## tumblebuck

My friends tell me I'm doing something wrong with my training....










:huh:


----------



## taddy1340

Great pic tumblebuck...I bet they blow better than you!


----------



## Bobm

thank God that picture is there to clarify that line


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Thats awsome. I would send that pic to a call company. I bet they would pay good money for you to put there calls in your dogs mouth!

It's worth a shot!


----------



## *Dustin*




----------



## tumblebuck

taddy1340 said:


> Great pic tumblebuck...I bet they blow better than you!


Dang it Mike....that was supposed to be our little secret!


----------



## bisontraks

Higgins at 4 months


----------



## FallsGuy16

Picture of my first dog. It's a little blury, but he loves being in the blind!


----------



## lecub

Gypsy and some early season roosters


----------



## dfisher

_*Great Pics!!!*_
_*Good hunting, 
Dan*_









Bill the Chessy; 15 months









Toody; 3-1/2









Junior; 2-1/2


----------



## 4CurlRedleg




----------



## taddy1340

I think sometimes we get a little too caught up in training and make it much more stressful than it needs to be...these little ones brighten my day when they come out to help...

Hailey and Hunter (the kids) & Harley and Maggie


----------



## Wes

The big one is Harry and the smaller one is Bee Gee...they're waiting for dinner.









Opening Day.

There are some great picture in this thread, I've enjoyed looking at them.


----------



## ryanps18




----------



## 94NDTA




----------



## kevin.k




----------



## jgat

Taddy, great last pic! I don't know who looks happier, the dog or your boy. They look like they belong together! 
This is my Golden, Baylee.


----------



## JayMac

Cole taking a breather.


----------



## daveb

Here's Remi last winter at 2 months old...










And here he is at 11 months old last weekend...


----------



## Sparky477

This is Rocky's third season, it's been a great one so far 8)


----------



## Shu

IA 2007


----------



## WaterfowlJunky

Pic of my dog Drake at 6 months on his first goose hunt this year


----------



## Headgear

[/img]


















[/img]


----------



## Alex

Here's Striker an AFC CFC CAFC Jazztimes Last Chance V Pekisko male at 7 months old.


----------



## get the net

Me and Duey after a morning rooster hunt.


----------



## DuckBuster

Awesome pics, guys! Headgear- those are some really killer pics. They'd definitely be up on my wall if I were you!


----------



## huntcrazy_1

some of the pics from this year. the last one is Annie ridding shotgun ( her spot) :lol:


----------



## bholtan

A few of my favorites.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg




----------



## vizslaking

Teacher with her student's first day in the field. Love those Vizslas!


----------



## vizslaking

One more of the newest little V, Emma. 3 months old in the pic. now 5 months old and LOVES pheasants. Loves cuddling on the couch with my girlfriend too though :lol:


----------



## Shu

Late season


----------



## BROWNDOG

Winter Training pics


----------



## Scott Schuchard

Not a huntin dog but my baby


----------



## Benelliman

Love these pics!

I'm super envious.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg




----------



## MsDeerHunter




----------



## gonehuntin'

Some of the game the Draht retrieved this fall.


----------



## BROWNDOG

Nice pics GH that Draht is a very nice lookin dog, love the beard...


----------



## dogdonthunt

yeah I think thats about right... that happens to be my daughters favorite pillow and they usually are both sleeping..... and if you look real close you can see she has a blanket across her lap also


----------



## cut'em

Allie sporting alittle snow camo


----------



## BROWNDOG

CMRC Winter Trial.

Bodey.

Res. Jam Derby and Qualifying win He is 18 monthes old.


----------



## Coach529

Here is some of Bella, my 1-1/2 year old Gordon Setter.


----------



## PSUBowhunter

Here is my now 7 month old Chocolate Lab "Belle". These pics are from some of her first hunts at 6 months old. She is now about 65 lbs and still growing.









[/img]


----------



## USAlx50

BROWNDOG said:


> CMRC Winter Trial.
> 
> Bodey.
> 
> Res. Jam Derby and Qualifying win He is 18 monthes old.


Nice work Todd!


----------



## magnum44270

my jager and joes (wester dakota waterfowl)drake


----------



## magnum44270

jagermeister von der marsch aka. Jager!


----------



## magnum44270

jager and buddy


----------



## AdamFisk

Here are a few of Gunner. Right now he is 21 months old. The first two are from his first season. The second two are from his second. All of the decent quality pics I could find always seemed to involve a blind. Not much action shots............Yet.


----------



## coyotenewbie

My english pointer!


----------



## HIGH BRASS

A couple yellow labs and few roosters in South Dakota!


----------



## TANATA

hunt4P&Y said:


> The only reason I added this one is because I think you guys look so cute togather! :lol: I mean you do sleep with [email protected]!


I skipped that day because my woman was being a woman. Then I went back to town and didn't do anything, (or get any) while you A holes slaughtered them and posed on my grandpas tractor. Can't wait till next fall...


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

I still don't know how Einer gets in that beast, let alone run the GPS!


----------



## TANATA

Well that guy has been around since alchohol was invented so he can figure out some things. He is the man. He doesn't have a real hip or bladder left in him, but does he give a crap?! Hell no keep kickin it!


----------



## JvT

Hit the last day of Snipe Season in Oklahoma and ended up with an outstanding picture of my Vizsla.


----------



## Bobm

Heres my Boykin


----------



## BROWNDOG

Bob,

Nice lookin dog, did he make the trip to ND with you?


----------



## joshua.jeffreys

This is my 7 month old yellow lab Hunter...


----------



## Bobm

BROWNDOG said:


> Bob,
> 
> Nice lookin dog, did he make the trip to ND with you?


Not this year I had nine dogs with me and no more room, but he would of been my best choice for the conditions.

Just wanted to let you guys know I'm not all pointers.

Boykins are pretty cool dogs.


----------



## Breton13

Hello there,
New to the forum and to hunting. I live in Grand Forks ND with husband and 2 daughters.
Here's my 2 yr Brit Penny in action
Her at 3 months
















At 6 months


----------



## kota bear

shai and kota bear. hope he'll be in the duck blind working good next fall


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

I hope both of them are out in the blind next year! Start them young. It will keep her on the right track in life! It has really changed my life! Great looking dog and daughter!


----------



## kota bear

oh ya, she's already been hunting with me for 4 years! its her 7th birthday tomorrow and mom let her pick out her own cake.....its a hunting cake! no princesses, flowers, barbies. nope this is dad's girl all the way!!! haha.


----------



## cancan

Great pics fellas , lets keep it goin.....

And like Dez used to say "Never spoil your bird dog" :wink:

My Lab Bud




























My pointer Jake, same lines as the new National Champion Wild again





































And my newest addition LIL Smoke, outta Big Hoss(son of Damascus)


----------



## northdakotakid

Here is Rudy his first year out on the prairie...[/img]


----------



## dblkluk

Here's My 10 y/o CLF. Cutter. aka "goosedog" 8) 
Hamming it up, as usual.
She had long day with us setting hen houses yesterday. 
She's in pretty good shape for a dog her age, with over 2000 retrieves under her belt. 
I hope to have a few solid seasons left with her. :beer:


----------



## wx_nut

Here's a photo of my baby girl - she's just turned 4 months old, and already knows how to steal my heart.










Training starts soon with her!


----------



## Horker23

Avery


----------



## tlr

This is a picture of my son's setter.She has anexcellant nose!


----------



## huntcrazy_1

Here are a few pics of our new GSP Jag at 3 months of age


----------



## Dick Monson

These old guys were like the hammer of God on late season roosters. Too long gone, Rex and Bruno.










And Sam, GWP, who proves every day that some dogs excell their owners ability.


----------



## choc24/7

polly at 1-2


----------



## dieseldog

Here is my dog diesel


----------



## blhunter3

This girl is a beast goose hunting! :toofunny:


----------



## G. Setter

One is of my 8 month old Gordon and the other "Dusk" picture is of Newman my 2.5 year old Gordon.--Wish there was more light--


----------



## tlr

[/img]Here is a picutre of one of my son's Gordons after a successful hunt


----------



## wyominghuntfish

Here is mine, Dash


----------



## Oneblackdawg

Tar during a Junior test last summer










Tar and her daughter Rose before a pheasant hunt Oct. 2006

[img]http://NodakOutdoors.com/forums/userpix/20280_Tar_and_Rose_Oct_21_2006_2.jpg

Tar the Ham


----------



## USSapper

You guys have some great looking dogs


----------



## USAlx50




----------



## Chuck Smith

My dog bud....

On a pile of snows with my dad










With a Gadwall










With his pal Ruger (lighter golden) on the trip to canada










Always on alert..










A bunch of snows with Lance (Ruger) and Myself (bud)









[/img]


----------



## USSapper

Here is my black lab Puck. He's will be 11 when I come home. Havent been able to work with him the past two seasons due to being activated. Too much time wasted not being with this dog










Most memorable picture with my dog



































I miss this dog-one more month


----------



## BROWNDOG

Here are a couple of new ones of Bodey since comming home from the Winter trip. First one is from the trial yesterday at BRC.


----------



## wirenut

First grouse hunt









Late season limit


----------



## rowdie

Buddy likes to catch!


----------

